# 8 oz. Pony B. Stroh Blob from Detroit.



## hemihampton (Jan 24, 2021)

Not that new to Collection but first time I got a Pic of it. I got 2 different versions of this little pony blob. LEON.


----------



## matthew lucier (Jan 24, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Not that new to Collection but first time I got a Pic of it. I got 2 different versions of this little pony blob. LEON.View attachment 217719


That's a cool bottle, I think I have an old beer bottle I'll have to check and send a pic. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## woods_walker (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice bottle Leon, did you dig it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 25, 2021)

woods_walker said:


> Nice bottle Leon, did you dig it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, wish I did, I have dug lots of different old Stroh's in the past though. I want to dig Stroh's first Bottle from 1870's but it's pretty Rare. LEON.


----------



## matthew lucier (Jan 25, 2021)

Found a few beer bottles in my collection. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew lucier (Jan 25, 2021)

Whoop's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 25, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Whoop's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




any names on those?


----------



## matthew lucier (Jan 26, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> any names on those?


Yes, the first one says bills Milwaukee on the bottom. The second one says 1/10 of pint on the top and made in USA on the bottom. The third has posing lion on the attack. The tallest no markings or lines. Number 5 just says "No Return No Deposit. The last one has a name at the top, it's written in cursive "A. Overhiell co" I believe. Part of the name was scratched away.


Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 26, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Not that new to Collection but first time I got a Pic of it. I got 2 different versions of this little pony blob. LEON.View attachment 217719


That's a fantastic bottle for starting collecting bottles


----------

